# My Kyo



## sr331033 (May 7, 2011)

Okay, I know this is a budgie forum but I just want to share my baby girl with the world because she is so amazing <3

Be warned: Picture and Video heavy 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152844122158004



This was about two weeks after we got her^^

https://www.facebook.com/sarah.bottomley.10/videos/vb.510478003/10153378369698004/?type=3&theater

This was from last year ^^

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52H8_lB6-AM"]mommas little dinosaur - YouTube[/nomedia]
Last week^^




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154254908753004


Charming everyone at the vet office^^




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154278962228004


Snuggles^^

Will reply with pictures!!


----------



## sr331033 (May 7, 2011)

Kyo with Nanny!









Snuggles









SO MUCH LOVE!!!









and Last Christmas... hehehe


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Kyo is absolutely precious, thank you for sharing the videos and pics! 

We have the Other Birds section for a reason, to also share the love for our other feathery friends. 
Besides budgies, I also currently have 5 fischer's lovebirds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kyo is adorable! Thanks for sharing her with us. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Kyo is absolutely gorgeous and such a sweetie! I can tell she loves being with you and is quite a scoundrel, too  I hope to see more of her soon!


----------

